
NSSM – The Non-Sucking Service Manager - bdon
http://nssm.cc
======
eps
Any service-lizing wrapper should not be restarting underlying application on
failure, because there's a standard built-in Windows mechanism for that,
properly integrated with the rest of the system. The wrapper merely needs to
log the incident.

See ChangeServiceConfig2, SERVICE_CONFIG_FAILURE_ACTIONS -
[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/ms6...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/ms685939\(v=vs.85\).aspx)

~~~
simoncion
> Any service-lizing wrapper should not be restarting underlying application
> on failure...

From the frontpage:

"Alternatively, if your application is well-behaved you can configure nssm to
absolve all responsibility for restarting it and let Windows take care of
recovery actions."

I know very little about Windows Service management, but it _sounds_ like
there are certain poorly behaved services that do the wrong thing when they
fail. It's _always_ nice to give competent sysadmins the tools required to
make poorly-designed software behave correctly.

~~~
ivank
If you find a service like that, you can probably just go into services.msc
and change the Recovery settings for the service.

~~~
simoncion
When it comes time to upgrade the service, do the changes you made override
whatever the service's installer decides to do?

------
vmateixeira
Very useful, isn't it R.Barbosa? ;)

~~~
rafaelbarbosa
Very useful indeed :)

